# AHB Articles: 2011 AHB Vic Christmas Case Swap - Brew Day



## Yob (9/9/11)

This is the discussion topic for article: 2011 AHB Vic Christmas Case Swap - Brew Day


----------



## Yob (11/9/11)

OK so.. on site we have...

3 Ring Burner (Should have adjustable reg by then) - 2 x 50lt Kegs (only 1 fitted but should have the other g2g by xmas) - willow mash tun I assume will not be enough - 

I have enough gas bottles for the BBQ and Spit only.


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

Welcome to borrow any of my bits and pieces as long as I can arrange with someone to get them to and from your place.

50 L tun, 50 L keggle, 9.5 and 4.5kg gas bottles, 4 ring burner, 40 L HLT, 2400kW immersion element


----------



## Yob (11/9/11)

manticle said:


> Welcome to borrow any of my bits and pieces as long as I can arrange with someone to get them to and from your place.
> 
> 50 L tun, 50 L keggle, 9.5 and 4.5kg gas bottles, 4 ring burner, 40 L HLT, 2400kW immersion element




Im sure we can work something out there... shall I also put you down for a piece of turf for the night? (/Bungalo?)


----------



## Siborg (11/9/11)

could always do what we did at mine... two systems side by side. I don't have the pot anymore though, so may need to do two complete systems side by side.

Although, I know someone who is participating has a huge, **** off, mash tun and kettle. Whether or not he can be swayed to bring it....
I suppose it also depends on who wants a cube


----------



## manticle (11/9/11)

iamozziyob said:


> shall I also put you down for a piece of turf for the night? (/Bungalo?)



Put me down as a tentative. It may depend on what a couple of other swappers intend as there's a few of us close enough to each other to cabshare.


----------



## Yob (12/9/11)

If anyone does have accomodation issues please PM and I will see what I can do.

I can see the tent city already

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bullsneck (12/9/11)

Is there a spot to park my van? I might camp out again in that.


----------



## Yob (13/9/11)

bullsneck said:


> Is there a spot to park my van? I might camp out again in that.



there is loads of parking out front however it is a fairly well travelled road and a side street may serve you better traffic wise...

but then again after 'the day' an earthquake would be unlikely to wake most


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

We seem to have 4 cube takers. There are 3 votes for an american amber/pale and 1 for an English Pale so if the cubers are also the voters (at least one isn't as I haven't voted) then the US amber looks like the go.

I propose as a recipe my house APA which is caramelly/sweet enough to fit american amber but has a very good supporting bitterness (upwards of 55 IBU) and seems to be well balanced according to my own palate and the palates of fellow brewers.

Recipe is here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1276

- to be scaled up to final volume. I think we need to cap it at either 80 or 100 L max.


Recipe can be tweaked or an alternative recipe suggested. What do relevant people think?


----------



## Siborg (18/9/11)

ticks all the right boxes for me. Maybe drop the pils for just ale malt? thoughts?


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Probably wouldn't make a huge difference. Any pale malt will work.


----------



## Yob (18/9/11)

recipe sounds good either way to me.. I will have to secure the yeast (not tried to date) and source the flower additions but otherwise, apart form the centennial (not tried to date) I usually have the rest of the hops in pellet form laying about.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (18/9/11)

Have done it many times with chinook pellets. Recipe was originally designed around the gift of a fellow brewer's homegrown chinook (hence the flowers).

I can certainly contribute amarillo and base/spec malts.

As for yeast - generally case swaps are no chilled, so yeast is up to the cube taker. US05 works fine, as does 1056 or 1272.


----------



## Yob (18/9/11)

manticle said:


> US05 works fine, as does 1056 or 1272.



I was kinda wondering about a substitution, US05 is always on hand but I might try to get something a little fancy for this-un

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (7/10/11)

whats the thoughts about a BIAB v's 3v on the day? I know the equipment that midnight brew is bringing is BIAB setup... from the look of it we are going to need 2 systems? (which I think will be no drama between us)

hmmmm better start thinking about _*where* _were gunna set these bad boys up... I might have to do a little re-arrangement of the shed  (covered but open at the front)

Yob


----------



## manticle (21/10/11)

1 biab, 1 3v, two brewers with half the grist each, combine the wort for the boil.

Who's stepping up to the plate brew-wise?


----------



## Yob (21/10/11)

Im up for it fo' shizzle... I rekon I need the experience as Im hoping to do my _first_ AG next thursday on my birthday as a trial run.. he he... birthday brewing :lol: 

I think Midnightbrew may well be up for it too... (apologies for naming you if you aint)
Working backwards from about 3 to allow time to get the spit going etc (unless someone elso is putting a hand up for Chef duty).. I rekon we should aim for an early in the day mash in for about half 11-12? 

The thing I dont know yet is how long it will take to get all the strike water to temps... I hope to test this weekend as Im sittin here looking at a delivery docket for my immersion element :beerbang: ... 

the rubberised keg I will be using for a HLT got cut on the weekend, damn that was a messy, smelly job.. 2 layers of SS with a sandwiched layer of rubber over and in between the 2 layers of SS.. twice as hard to cut the lid than a SS Keg and 10 times as noxious :icon_vomit: 

Yob 

[edit] aint we gunna need two boils? there are 4 down for a cube and the biggest pot is 80l form Midnight brew... but we have 3 or so keggles and burners

@ Manticle, whats the OD of your 4 ring? I rekon it may well fit into my bling ass brewstand?


----------



## manticle (21/10/11)

I'll measure it.

You sure you want to take charge of brewing AND host?

I'll be more than happy to lend a hand with both but it's your shindig.


----------



## Yob (21/10/11)

manticle said:


> You sure you want to take charge of brewing AND host?




I rekon as long as I get the setup right it wont be too much of an issue, Ive been giving this alot of thought lately and have converted part of the shed to allow for 2 x 3v (if required) and a BIAB aint so much of an issue but I have a spot for it. 

Will throw up a photo later tonight for you guys to have a captain cook at and any advice will be appreciated. I rekon it's gunna do the job though.

SWMBO (presuming a SWMBO is permissable at these digs?) will be on hand to assist with anything that Ive missed, but I rekon we will have most of it sorted, it's just the foods that will take a bit to throw on a table and turn the gas on for the Meat..

I rekon it will be OK.. not sure of this but Si had a fair crack at both in July didnt he? If their are duty's that must be performed (by me) then someone Im sure will be on hand to assist (brewing) where required. I certainly dont want to rule myself out just to be standing round watching  

Yob 

[edit] Mants your assistance/advice will be greatfully accepted on the day as im sure that leaving me to to my own devices is not what anyone will appreciate


----------



## manticle (21/10/11)

Why not, then?


----------



## Yob (21/10/11)

this is the spot I rekon, kinda open on one side as there is no wall at the front but shielded by roof and 3 walls.








dont get my immersion element till monday now :angry: :angry: .. sigh.. 

really would have liked to get some figures on strike temp times and such this weekend...


----------



## Yob (23/10/11)

Right been doing a bit of reading in the equipment listed and see something like this will get us there (?)

*BIAB*

Midnight Brew

80L Ali Pot (and bag to siut?)
32 Mongolian (and stand?)
(Siphon hose?)
(Gas Bottle?)

married with

Peakydh

Motorised Mill :icon_chickcheers: 
Adjustable reg

I will install a hook in the roof beams to suit a BIAB hoist before we get to the day.

*3V*

iamozziyob

50L Keggle
40L HLT (unless not ready then manticle's will suit) + immersion element
44L willow MT

married with

manticle

9lt gas bottle (?)
4 ring burner (if fits brewstand)

Peakydh

SS Mash Paddle 

For those with more experience than I with this than I... Presumably we can get to 80-90L of wort in the cube with this equipment list? 

any holes as far as can be seen?


----------



## manticle (23/10/11)

Measured the burner yesterday. 350 mm diameter, 650 mm length.

Can borrow any of the following if need be:

50L mash tun
40 L HLT
50 L keggle
Immersion element (great if you miss strike temp by a couple of degrees or want to mash out)
Silicon hose
digital scales


----------



## Yob (24/10/11)

manticle said:


> Measured the burner yesterday. 350 mm diameter, 650 mm length.
> 
> Can borrow any of the following if need be:
> 
> 50L mash tun



350mm will fit like the proverbial finger... do you generally sit the keggle on top of your burner or does it require a bit of extra height? I can weld up a spacer to get some extra height from the top of the burner if needed...

50L MT is probably a go as well... it's more bigger than my 44L and Im guessin' we will want to squeese as much as possible out of the systems.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (24/10/11)

I sit it on bricks because the concave shape of the bottom sits uneasily on the burner.


----------



## Yob (30/10/11)

Brew Day. 

What time would we like to get things done by? Working backwards from say *5pm* when the foods should be ready..??? this would mean that we should probably be mashing in at the latest half 1 to 2ish?? in an ideal world I would have aimed earlier and but I know that for some making even this time will be difficult with some conflicting commitments.

Pick up and return of some of the equipment for the day has been arranged but we should probably firm up what times players can make the game.. at least just to identify if we have any holes in the equipment requirements.

Yob


----------



## peaky (30/10/11)

I can drop my brewing equipment and swap beer off early morning then head out to G&G for bulk buy grain pick up. Can't honestly say what time I'll be arriving second time around as I will have to drop my daughter off somewhere first. I would imagine it'll be somewhere around 1pm. My gear will already be there so whoever is brewing can get into it, no probs :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (2/11/11)

Good news indeed

:icon_cheers:


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

So what is the recipe for the brew day? Or have I missed it somewhere?


----------



## Yob (17/11/11)

there was something posted but Im stuffed if I can find it atm...

:unsure:


----------



## peaky (17/11/11)

:lol: 

I can donate 6kg JW ale malt if you want to use it for an APA or somesuch (I've got a bit laying around)...

And I've got half a pound of Cascade that you can use.

Anyone else keen to add?

Or have a recipe?


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/11/11)

Ive got lots of JW Pils, JW Vienna, JW Munich I, Cascade, Centennial, Williamette and a gas bottle.


----------



## manticle (18/11/11)

I linked it somewhere - will find it.


----------



## husky (18/11/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1276

Found the link for the proposed recipe.
Any room for another cuber and helper? Can also donate grain and equipment if required. I dont get much time to brew so would be good to get a cube out of the day. If theres no capacity left i will do a BIAB if thats ok. will need 2 x power circuits is all for 2 x elements?


----------



## manticle (18/11/11)

How many have we got so far? If we have the equipment, then I'm sure we can work it out.


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

Looks as though we may need 3 systems for 120+lt.. ?? people wanting cubes are

1: iamozziyob
2. Manticle
3. Midnight Brew
4. Siborg
5. Husky (if theres enough)
6. peakydh??? (thought he was in there but may be mistaken)

Its looking to be rather a large brewday and I for one welcome the assistance, just quietly shitting myself thinking that 2 novices will be in control of the large brew... Im not sure of the logistics of it all, but I hope to have all the equipment on hand early enough preceeding the event to have it all in place on the 9th so all that will be needed is to heat water and mill grain on the day..

this is well out of my range of experience and would welcome the assistance. 

From a look at the equipment list it should be possible... nay, damn well *will* happen :super: .. equipment and assistance aside it's just the recipe that needs locking in now.. (off to have a look at the link)

Yob


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

I don't have any cubes, not too worried about taking one away. Five cubes is a bit of brewing to get through when you're knocking back beers at the same time as running 3 systems.
I've got lots of beer anyway :beerbang: 

I'll be happy enough just to be part of the brew day and I've got some sacks of JW ale malt that would love to be converted into brown liquid.

Looking at the recipe I don't have any of the hops you're after but I can donate the JW trad ale malt for 3 batches.

I take it there enough equipment to set up three systems? The car I have atm doesn't have a towbar, otherwise I'd just hook on the trailer and bring the lot, 3 tier frame and all. My 4 ring burner is attached to the frame as a fairly permanent fixture (Meaning wired on with stainless wire, easy to remove but pita to re-fit). So if I can't bring the whole frame my burner will have to stay at home. All my other gear is available as listed on the equipment list.


----------



## manticle (18/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Looks as though we may need 3 systems for 120+lt.. ?? people wanting cubes are
> 
> 1: iamozziyob
> 2. Manticle
> ...



There'll be plenty around to help. I'm happy to be as hands on or off as you like - main thing is just getting there quickly after the bulk buy. People bringing BIAB systems can probably run those and we can just combine the runnings (hoping we have a big enough kettle available).

I'm happy to to go fifth in the list of cube priorities too.

I'll write out a detailed list of instructions on how to run my system (not that it's complicated) so you have an easy reference.


----------



## peaky (18/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> this is well out of my range of experience and would welcome the assistance.



It'll be sweet mate. 

Mash in, talk some shit.
Set up sparge, talk some shit.
Turn on gas burner, talk some more shit.
Flame out and you have beer.

It looks like I'll be able to pick up my grain and head straight to the case swap. Would it be ok if I drop off all my gear and beer on the Friday arvo? I have to drive up to Tecoma on Fri arvo anyway so may as well drop off my gear etc at Ringwood. Can get a reasonably early mash in this way.


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

peakydh said:


> It'll be sweet mate.
> 
> Mash in, talk some shit.
> Set up sparge, talk some shit.
> ...




 happy for this to be the case, drop ya gear whenever you like... I think I will set up 2 hooks for BIAB'ers just in case.. (will print off the list and PM Details during the weekend)

I have a 3v on site albeit only 44l mash tun and with manticles system also available combined with Midnight's 80l ali pot I think we can get there, For the electric needers I think im going to need an extra extension cord or two as the poor old shed is only equipped with a 10amp circut, does my HLT ok (just) but for additional Elec needs I'd feel safer running a second or third line from a different circut so if anyone has access to a long(ish) extension cord, that may help a bit... (Just in case)

Now... to source some flowers B) 

I think the recipe looks great and I havnt tried centenial yet so Im all for it!!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

What's the size of our boil kettle or are we going to split it into 2 kettles?


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

2 or 3 kettles I should think... Midnights is the bigger @ 80l, 

You and I have the keggles and Husky has his BIAB system... Not sure how big that one is but I presume it to be sufficient for 30 odd L?? Maybe it's bigger??? 

How many L can we pull from your MT Mants? If we can pull a dubbel out of it we can do away with my MT..??

We have the capacity to run 2 x 3V (1 gas and 1 elec HLT) and 2 x BIAB's if we need to... Pretty much have converted the Shed into a small brewspace but there is enough room to have them all going if needs be..... Delightful chaos


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

My MT is 50 L. More than possible to pull a double batch from it - I just don't have a big enough kettle to do more than a 1.5x size.

If we can get hold of a 120 L pot for boiling we will be better off in regards to hop additions etc - especially with this recipe. There's a lot of hop additions after 30 mins.


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

manticle said:


> 120 L pot for boiling we will be better off in regards to hop additions etc - especially with this recipe. There's a lot of hop additions after 30 mins.



Anyone ?? 

What was used in the July sawp or didnt you need one that big? I cannot recall whose it was..


----------



## peaky (20/11/11)

If you've got a burner that can go under my keggle (on bricks?) and a table that I can put my mash tun and urn on I can knock out a batch just with my equipment. (I'll bring a gas bottle and reg) First cube sorted.

If Midnight Brew can bring all the gear he needs (might pay to ask) to knock out a BIAB that's the second cube sorted.

If ozziyob and manticle can source a big kettle and use a 50L mash tun that's the 3rd and 4th cubes sorted.

I don't mind if ozziyob then wants to run my gear to knock out the fifth cube whist I sit down.... :icon_drunk: 


If I'm way off here, just tell me to shut up and let you guys sort it


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

peakydh said:


> If you've got a burner that can go under my keggle (on bricks?)  Yes I go Ive got the 3 ring with adjustable reg and a table that I can put my mash tun and urn on I can knock out a batch just with my equipment. (I'll bring a gas bottle and reg) First cube sorted.
> 
> If Midnight Brew can bring all the gear he needs (might pay to ask) to knock out a BIAB that's the second cube sorted.
> 
> If ozziyob and manticle can source a big kettle and use a 50L mash tun that's the 3rd and 4th cubes sorted.



I rekon Midnights is good for an easy double with his 80l ali pot and mongo burner/stand... as Mants points out though it would be easier with hop additions with a pot capable of the whole load... at this point I dont see it happening and may end up with burners all over the joint... :lol: (Midnights and 2 keggles)

Husky is going to bring his rig too that that could sort the 5th... I dont wanna be doing 2 runs that day  

it's gunna be fun no matter what... anyway here is the area we have got, just rigging up the overhead hooks for the BIAB's 




Plenty of room for whatever we need and will be set up as such.

Yob


----------



## peaky (20/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> as Mants points out though it would be easier with hop additions with a pot capable of the whole load...



Ahh, sorry I didn't pick up on the bit where all the runnings would go into the same pot. Yes, that would be ideal.

3 burners going in the shed, hope it's not 40 degrees that day!


----------



## manticle (20/11/11)

Reckon I can source a 120 L but don't want to specify until it's confirmed.


----------



## Siborg (20/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Anyone ??
> 
> What was used in the July sawp or didnt you need one that big? I cannot recall whose it was..
> 
> View attachment 50247


Was my 90-something litre. Boil volume was 85L and we ended up with approx 16-17L in each of the four cubes. I sold this off to vitalstatistix when I bought my Braumeister (happy to bring this along on the day - just need a 10A plug) and I think he's converted it into a mash tun

Let me know if you need any spec malts and I'll see what I've got - or I'll grab some for you.


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

Siborg said:


> when I bought my Braumeister



well.... mr fancy pants :lol: would love to see it in action but I think all the spare amperage I can handle will be fully utilised as it stands...  will let you know if the situation changes though..

piccies?


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

So... I guess I should get on and make a Hop order? 

are we going as per recipe with flowers (If available) or sub in pellet? Would like to get the order in ASAP Ive just printed off the recipe and will add it all up and aim for a Hop order tomoz.

Let me know if there is anything, Hop wise, that I shouldnt order.

Yob


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/11/11)

I have 150g of Centennial '10 7.7% AA that can all be used. Donation to a greater good: beer.


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

thats just about spot on.. I count roughly 125g of Centenial, so will cross that one off.. 

I have Chinook Pellet and some Amarillo (will confirm weights I have on hand tonight) at home in the freezer too but would welcome chinook flowers if anyone has got some?

Also.. does anyone have some scales that can bring (or drop before) that will weigh the grain bill, the scales I have at home will be a bit of a hassle as it will not weigh 5kg +.. not sure if they EVEN weigh 5Kg 

They do my small scale stuff OK but this is a different beast :excl: 

Yob 

[edit] Hop List


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

peakydh said:


> I've got some sacks of JW ale malt that would love to be converted into brown liquid.



This sounds like the shizzle mate..

this being the case, leaves to get sorted

10Kg of Pilsner Malt
5Kg Munich I
2.5Kg Wheat Malt..

If anyone can assist here please let us know as Id like to get the final list and order anything that cant be supplied.

Yob


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> This sounds like the shizzle mate..
> 
> this being the case, leaves to get sorted
> 
> ...



Should be able to cover the 10kg of Pilsner Malt, Ive got JW Pils and think I'll have about 10kg maybe 9 or 11 so put me down for that too.


----------



## Fents (22/11/11)

you'se can borrow my 120L pot with beer belly hop screen if you like but someone has to pick it up from Watsonia and drop it back as im not quite sure how i'll be getting there yet. you can even borrow the 120L mashtun and spiral burner too if you like.


----------



## manticle (22/11/11)

Cheers Fents. Sounds good to me (although I can't pick up so I shouldn't speak too soon).

I have enough amarillo and chinook - will also have malt by then but grabbibng it in the BB so it may be too late at that point. Can supply brewing salts and carrageegan too.

I'll check stocks but I may have enough wheat to chuck in before the day too.


----------



## husky (22/11/11)

Im pretty sure I still have a half bag of wheat, will check tonight.
If were going to run seperate systems and combine, my BIAB will mash about 8-10kg of grain @80% efficiency and as a kettle will boil 70L but requires 20A .


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

husky said:


> kettle will boil 70L but requires 20A .




:blink: PHAAARK!!


----------



## manticle (22/11/11)

I reckon kettle is sorted - either from fents or I can borrow one nearby (120L). Can you pick up from Watsonia yob?


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

Fents said:


> you'se can borrow my 120L pot with beer belly hop screen if you like but someone has to pick it up from Watsonia and drop it back as im not quite sure how i'll be getting there yet. you can even borrow the 120L mashtun and spiral burner too if you like.




A very kind offer which I shall take you up on mate..

with a 120L + 80L we can surely reduce it to 2 systems? 

Midnights 80l BIAB as a double and the combined systems from a few of us with the 120L Pot will easily accomodate the needs I should think.

Will PM to night for details.. I have to do equipment runs anyway so will just tie this one in.

:icon_chickcheers: 

[edit] and possibly Husk's as a third just to be flash h34r:


----------



## Siborg (22/11/11)

Fents said:


> you'se can borrow my 120L pot with beer belly hop screen if you like but someone has to pick it up from Watsonia and drop it back as im not quite sure how i'll be getting there yet. you can even borrow the 120L mashtun and spiral burner too if you like.


I can probably swing by one weekend before. Need to stop off at GB homebrewing for some yeast and hops soon anyway


----------



## Yob (22/11/11)

Siborg said:


> I can probably swing by one weekend before. Need to stop off at GB homebrewing for some yeast and hops soon anyway




:icon_chickcheers: and I can probably easily return it when I return Manticle's gear.. Let me know


----------



## Fents (22/11/11)

im about 1 minute drive from Greensy HBS. I'll PM you both my mobile number so whenever your out that way next just call me with a bit of warning first.


----------



## husky (22/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> :blink: PHAAARK!!




Yeah, it runs 2 x 2200W elements.


----------



## Yob (24/11/11)

Ingrediant Supply List as it stands

Grain Bill

Pils Malt - Midnightbrew
Pale Malt - iamozziyob (have 5kg on hand but will pick up more next weekend)
Wheat Malt - TBC (2.5Kg)
Munich I - TBC (5Kg)
Caramalt - TBC (1Kg)
Dark Crystal - iamozziyob (will pick up next weekend)
Dingemans Biscuit - TBC (1.25Kg)

Hops

Centenial - Midnightbrew
Amarillo - Iamozziyob - Manticle
Chinook Flowers (Sub Pellet?) - Manticle

Calcium Sulphate and Calcium Chloride - (TBC) I also dunno shit about the water supply so do not know what is needed :blink: (I havnt got to that as yet)

Hops seen to be sorted so that just leavs the misc grains

Yob.


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

Chinook will be pellets. I'll sort out the water additions.


----------



## Yob (24/11/11)

:icon_chickcheers: 

1 Step closer...

If we dont get a responce for the Misc Grains still needed I will aquire next weekend... 

gettin pretty excited about all these shenanigans :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (24/11/11)

I'll check my wheat stocks.

Can probably put my hand up for the crystal too.


----------



## Siborg (24/11/11)

put me down for the 2.5K of wheat. I'll probably be able to drop off before the day


----------



## Yob (27/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Ingredient Supply List as it stands
> 
> Grain Bill
> 
> ...



Bump:

Will place order directly for the above.. just want to be sure that This Grain is the correct grain??

I assume so but thought it best to check


----------



## manticle (27/11/11)

Recipe was originally JW medium crystal and dark crystal. I now use simpsons crystals for pretty much everything that isn't belgian.


I'll get the munich.


----------



## Yob (2/12/11)

_*SHITE!!!*_ biscuit (and other) order was placed with G/G and aparently they are out of stock (only checked email this morning as have been flat out)... would be good if it had supply on the website... effing effing...

New order placed with CB as an urgent order..

:angry: <_<


----------



## Yob (4/12/11)

2 x Hooks installed into the brew space for the BIAB'rs..

I got another extension cord in case I need to find an extra circut, I know the shed wont handle it.. the breaker tripped yesterday when running the HLT immersion element (10amp) when the CC fridge kicked in... will have to work out where the other circut can be run from..

anyone with a longish extension cord is invited to bring it along on the day just in case.


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> _*SHITE!!!*_ biscuit (and other) order was placed with G/G and aparently they are out of stock (only checked email this morning as have been flat out)... would be good if it had supply on the website... effing effing...
> 
> New order placed with CB as an urgent order..
> 
> :angry: <_<




Victory will replace it if it's unavailable.

What was I supplying again? Hops I remember, salts I remember, recipe and brewer's notes I remember but was I supplying grain? Maybe some munich?

^Just read two posts above. better get onto that quick smart.


----------



## Yob (4/12/11)

This was a while ago

I think all is sorted, Ive got the 10kg Pale, the biscuit (and some ph test strips etc etc) was ordered friday and the hops are sorted between us all

Between the post linked above and this one I think the remainder was all pretty much spoken for.. If ive missed something or there is a problem let me know and I will try and sort it out.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (4/12/11)

Here is a scaled up and rounded off version of the recipe to hit 80 Litre final volume.

Can someone run it through beersmith and check the important numbers which are:

OG: 1060-1065
IBU:55 - 60
FV: 80 L
Preboil: 105-110 L

Type:	All grain
Size:	80 liters
Color: 20 HCU (~12 SRM) 
Bitterness: 58 IBU
OG:	1.061
FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.3% v/v (4.9% w/w)
Grain:	7.3kg Wey Pilsner
1.85kg JW Wheat malt
3.65kg Wey Munich I
1 kg Ding biscuit (or briess victory)
0.75kg simpsons crystal 70-80L
0.35kg simpsons crystal 135-165L
7.3kg JW ale
Mash: Single infusion, 65 degrees, 60 minutes, 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes, SG 1.044, 110 liters
Hops:	37.5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
37.5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 60 min.)
37.5g Centennial (10.5% AA, 45 min.)
18.5g Chinook (12% AA, 30 min.)
18.5g Chinook (12% AA, 25 min
18.5g Chinook (12% AA, 20 min
18.5g Chinook (12% AA, 15 min.)
18.5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
18.5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)
18.5g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min.)
18.5g Amarillo (aroma)
18.5g Centennial (aroma)
18.5g Chinook (aroma)

Dry hop 1g/L total (equal blend of Chinook, centennial and Amarillo 3-5 days during cold conditioning)

1272, US05 or 1056


----------



## [email protected] (4/12/11)

I will have a crack as i am a bit bored.....
Had to adjust the evaporation rate to 27% ? to get the pre boil volume as i had all other losses set to zero.
Hop Utilisation was at 100%, BS suggest you will get higher utilisation from batches larger than 76L

Type: All Grain Date: 10/12/2011
Est Original Gravity: 1.061 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.87%
Bitterness: 54.7 IBU 
Est Color: 19.9 EBC

Batch Size: 80.00 L 
Boil Size: 109.59 L 
Estimated Pre boil gravity: 1044
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU
7.30 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White)(5.9 EBC)Grain 32.88 %
7.30 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 32.88 %
3.65 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 16.44 %
1.85 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5EBC)Grain 8.33 %
1.00 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 4.50 %
0.75 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.4EBC)Grain 3.38 %
0.35 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 1.58 %
37.50 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU
37.50 gm Centennial [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU
37.50 gm Centennial [10.50 %] (45 min) Hops 10.9 IBU
18.50 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.2 IBU
18.50 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (25 min) Hops 4.7 IBU
18.50 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.1 IBU
18.50 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU
18.50 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
18.50 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU
18.50 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU
18.50 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (0 min) Hops -
18.50 gm Centennial [10.50 %] (0 min) Hops -
18.50 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## Yob (5/12/11)

when I scaled up the orig recipe I just went all ingrediants x 5... er.. incorrectly *???
*
my feeling was that we were going to split the grain between the BIAB and 3V... aiming for about 120l as there are 5 for the cubes..

er.. Id rather be able to do it in 2 systems as I might not be able to service Husky's electrical needs easily (yet to be confirmed)

Thoughts were that we might require 2 HLT's and 2 MT's *(unless we can pull a tripple out of a 50l MT?)* and run off to the 120l pot as a tripple (1.5 each MT) and the BIAB as a double (in the 80l pot?)

[edit] or the BIAB as a tripple and the double from the 3V which may be easier equipment wise... [edit]

I might have this wrong and will be happy to be corrected.

By the By.. I have to duck out to boronia and get the crystal on the morning of the swap as I will have no time till then to collect but will be there when he opens the door and be back by half 9 in the morning. SWMBO will be home if people are swinging through to drop gear.

Yob


----------



## manticle (5/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> when I scaled up the orig recipe I just went all ingrediants x 5... er.. incorrectly *???
> *
> my feeling was that we were going to split the grain between the BIAB and 3V... aiming for about 120l as there are 5 for the cubes..
> 
> ...



5 not 4 as I originally thought. Drunk brewday yesterday when I worked all that out.

I'll have another crack to see if we can get 100 litres FV but we'll probably need to calc for a bit more preboil than 120. As well as evaporation there will be reasonable trub losses.

We going to use the BIAB rig as a tun and then just run off into the big kettle to make hop additions easier? The hop schedule is complicated enough. We can just top up with the extra litres as we go I guess (to avoid boilover etc).


----------



## Siborg (5/12/11)

If you don't get the biscuit in time, I have heaps. 

You've still got me down for the wheat?


----------



## Yob (5/12/11)

manticle said:


> we'll probably need to calc for a bit more preboil than 120. As well as evaporation there will be reasonable trub losses.
> 
> We going to use the BIAB rig as a tun and then just run off into the big kettle to make hop additions easier? The hop schedule is complicated enough. We can just top up with the extra litres as we go I guess (to avoid boilover etc).



This was why I was trhinking the 2 seperate boils and split the grain bill occordingly, BIAB with the 120l and the 3V with the 80l and be done with it... it's going to be fiddely no matter how we go about it I think, but hay if it's an easier way Im open to discussion  as a relatively inexperienced AG'er I just cant picture it..



Siborg said:


> If you don't get the biscuit in time, I have heaps.
> 
> You've still got me down for the wheat?



Got the biscuit today from QLD while im still waiting for my delivery from G&G :blink: 

Yeah mate still down for the wheat.

Got to collect the glasses sat morning too :unsure: 

Been out the back weather proofing the area (Setting up the yard umbrellas), If it looks like rain we will mostly be out in the brewery/shed anyway and should have plenty of space... 

we will be dry gentlemen... well... on the outside of course :lol:


----------



## manticle (5/12/11)

All right. Let's do the two boils.


----------



## Siborg (5/12/11)

manticle said:


> All right. Let's do the two boils.


You guys factoring in Fents 120L kettle and MT? Or is that a no go?


----------



## manticle (5/12/11)

Yeah fent's kettle and the BIAB rig. We were going to use my MT and the BIAB rig for mashing. I'll work out two separate recipes and see if my MT is big enough.


----------



## Yob (5/12/11)

is it not as simple as scaling it up into a tripple and a dubble? 

3V would be 11.8kg assorted grains and BIAB would be 17.4kg assorted grains, hops as the doctor ordered for both... presumed we would need more water to the HLT for sparging and bob's ya fathers stepmother...

Im a simple creature but, perhaps wrongly, thought that was really all that was needed? im missing something aint I? :huh: 

will have a good chat Wednesday Night about it.

Yob


----------



## manticle (5/12/11)

It's not going to be much more complicated than that. Each system will have different idiosyncrasies such as efficiency, trub losses, evaporation etc. Gravity of the wort affects hop utilisation etc.

Main reason I want to work out the recipes is to make it as smooth as possible for your good self on brewday. Easiest to have a reference - then after that, don't sweat it.


----------



## Yob (6/12/11)

Thought it might have summit to do with losses etc, i had a play with bs last night but quickly got confused and couldnt make bm match the og or ibu's..

At any rate, it's gunna ne loads of fun and really lookin forward to it.


----------



## manticle (7/12/11)

Alright.

Here's my sclaed up recipe without any brewing salts.

Can someone please run this through beersmith and see if the numbers crunch similarly?

We'll split half and half between systems so 65 litres preboil into each to end up with ~100 litres. 1 BiAB, 1 3V. Hop additions split in half. We could combine the end result in the 120 L boil pot to make it all consistent before cubing.

All cube swapppers should bring their own clean, sanitised cube.

Brewer:	- All and sundry
Beer:	- Case swap American amber	Style:	- Big American amber
Type:	All grain	Size:	100 liters
Color:	18 HCU (~11 SRM) 
Bitterness:	57 IBU
OG:	1.060	FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	6.2% v/v (4.9% w/w)
Grain:	9.1kg JW ale
9.1 kg JW pils
4.5kg Wey Munich
1.15 kg Ding biscuit
0.90kg JW caramalt
0.45kg Simpsons dark crystal
2.25kg Wheat malt
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil: 75 minutes, SG 1.046, 130 liters
Hops:	80g amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
155g Cascade (5.6% AA, 60 min.)
25g Chinook (11% AA, 30 min.)
25g Chinook (11% AA, 25 min.)
25g Chinook (11% AA, 20 min.)
25g Chinook (11% AA, 15 min.)
25g amarillo (8,5% AA, 15 min.)
25g amarillo (8,5% AA, 10 min.)
25g amarillo (8,5% AA, 5 min.)

25g Cascade (aroma)
25g Chinook (aroma)
25g Amarillo (aroma)
Mash @ 65 degrees for 60 mins.

Dry hop for 5 days in secondary (10g each hop)
Recommended yeast: US05, 1056, 1272

I'll work out the salts and an exact recipe/method sheet. Probably aroud 10g calcium chloride and 10g clacium sulphate each to mash and boil.


----------



## Yob (8/12/11)

Quick shout out, is anyone swinging by a LHBS and is coming early to the Brewday? I had a brain fade last night and forgot to collect the Munich <_< ... If anyone can assist please let me know or I will have to make another run to collect which Not Ideal as there are many other things I need to do, but will do if required.

Needed is the 4.5 kg of Munich, happy to purchase if it saves me the time.

Yob


----------



## Fents (8/12/11)

more to the point is someone coming to get the kettle? cause its thursday today. i cant probably be at the swap by 2pm but dont really fancy taking the kettle in a taxi with me.


----------



## Yob (8/12/11)

Fents said:


> more to the point is someone coming to get the kettle? cause its thursday today. i cant probably be at the swap by 2pm but dont really fancy taking the kettle in a taxi with me.




I thought Si was going to swing by... will give him a buzz... Its also pretty high on my agenda  if there is an issue I will give you a call..

Cheers mate


----------



## [email protected] (8/12/11)

Set Evaporation rate at 15%, losses to trub 6L to get pre boil volume.

Est Pre boil Gravity: 1049
Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.19 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 57.7 IBU 
Est Color: 17.6 EBC Color: Color 
Batch Size: 100.00 L
Boil Size: 130.46
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.10 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 31.06 % 
9.10 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 31.06 % 
4.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 15.36 % 
2.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.68 % 
1.15 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.90 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.07 % 
0.45 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 1.54 % 
80.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
155.00 gm Cascade [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 19.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (25 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.60 %] (0 min) Hops -


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/12/11)

Could anyone please lend a mash paddle? Mine has been ordered but not posted yet  

Did I still need to bring the centennial? Dont think the recipe calls for it anymore. 

Also we spargng the BIAB?


----------



## peaky (8/12/11)

Midnight Brew said:


> Could anyone please lend a mash paddle? Mine has been ordered but not posted yet
> 
> Did I still need to bring the centennial? Dont think the recipe calls for it anymore.
> 
> Also we spargng the BIAB?



I'm bringing my mash paddle to the brew day.

Sorry, can't help with you're other queries.


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

No need for the centennial. I gave yob a bunch of hops yesterday - forgot you had offered. Cascade works fine in this brew.


----------



## husky (8/12/11)

I have some munich, will have to confirm tomorrow night when I get home exactly how much I have left.


----------



## Yob (8/12/11)

have ordered the munich from Boronia... shit happens, didnt want to get caught short so went ahead and ordered it... I imagine he would get quite shitty about it if I cancel now :unsure: 

@ Peaky - I had eyes on the mash paddle you are bringing for the 3V so if someone has another? I do have one but it is 50c ghetto and isnt gunna cut it on this scale

Yob


----------



## peaky (8/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> have ordered the munich from Boronia... shit happens, didnt want to get caught short so went ahead and ordered it... I imagine he would get quite shitty about it if I cancel now :unsure:
> 
> @ Peaky - I had eyes on the mash paddle you are bringing for the 3V so if someone has another? I do have one but it is 50c ghetto and isnt gunna cut it on this scale
> 
> Yob




Shouldn't need a mash paddle for each set up. Stir the mash in and let it sit, then stir the other mash and let that sit. No need for continual stirring... Well, I never do it anyway


----------



## manticle (8/12/11)

Continual stirring is for silly people.


----------



## Yob (8/12/11)

I was gunna race him 

it's no biggie but would just be nice... in all honesty the mash in will probably be at slightly different times I expect


----------



## peaky (8/12/11)

My mash paddle kicks arse. There won't be too much difference in mash in times, could set a different stopwatch for each mash if you want to get particular, probably not a stupid idea though.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

In attempting to fit Manticle's 4 ring burner to my ghetto Kettle stand last night, I broke the effing thing <_< .. many expletives later I ran off to get some cutting wheels and made it back with 'just' enough light left to make a few mods and get it welded back up... god damn it look the goods now :icon_drunk: The 80l pot fits like the proverbial finger on the new reinforced kettle stand...
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fents (9/12/11)

do we need my italian spiral burner for my kettle? or should i send it just in case?


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

Fents said:


> do we need my italian spiral burner for my kettle? or should i send it just in case?




We're going to be boiling about 75 litres using a medium pressure reg and 4 ring burner. I think that should be OK? Not sure how the BIAB is running.

Jesse: here is the recipe I have worked out for my tun (hope I haven't cocked it up). Ingredients wise I think it will be the same for BIAB but other details will need to be worked out by BIABers (water volumes, losses etc). Tried to attach it but wasn't allowed so:



*Type:* All grain 

*Size:* 50 liters

*Color: *22 HCU (~13 SRM) 

*Bitterness: *58 IBU

*OG:* 1.060 

*FG:* 1.012

*Alcohol:* 6.2% v/v (4.9% w/w)

*Grain:* 4.55kg Wey Pilsner

4.55kg JW trad ale
1.12kg JW Wheat malt
2.25kg Wey Munich
0.57kg Ding biscuit
0.45kg Simpsons or JW light crystal 95-115L
0.23kg Simpsons or JW dark crystal 135-165L



*Mash:* 70% efficiency

*Boil: *60 minutes SG 1.046 75 liters

*Hops:* 40.0g amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
77.5g Cascade (5.6% AA, 60 min.)

40g Amarillo (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
12.5g amarillo (8.5% AA, 30 min.)
12.5g Chinook (11% AA, 30 min.)

12.5g Chinook (11% AA, 25 min.)

12.5g Chinook (11% AA, 20 min.)

12.5g Chinook (11% AA, 15 min.)
12.5g amarillo (8.5% AA, 15 min.)
12.5g amarillo (8.5% AA, 10 min.)

12.5g amarillo (8.5% AA, 5 min.)


12.5g amarillo (aroma)
12.5g Chinook (aroma)

12.5 g cascade (aroma)



NB: Aroma hops added after whirlpool.



1 tab [email protected]

5g Calcium chloride

5g Calcium Sulphate each to mash and boil



1. Preheat tun with 2 litres boiling water, add 5g each salt type, let stand for 10 minutes.

2. Mash in at a ratio of 2.5 L per kg of grain, adding part water, part grain and stirring out doughballs as you go. Total water 34 [email protected] 75 degrees. Refill HLT, heat to 76 degrees

3. When temp is 65-66, tighten lid, mash 60 minutes.

4. Gently drain a few litres into a pot or jug and empty, gently into back of tun. Repeat until wort starts to clear and few/no grain bits are appearing in the wort. Wort does not need to be crystal clear. Add another 5g each brewing salt. Begin gentle heating.

5. Add 30 litres 76 degree water to mash tun, stir and let stand 10 minutes. Drain again

6. Repeat step 5.

7. Bring pot to boil, covered. When boil starts, remove lid and boil hard for at least 15 minutes

8. Reduce heat so wort is moving but not volcanic, begin hop additions

9. At end of boil, turn off heat and cover pot with sanitised lid.

10. Leave 20 minutes or until wort looks relatively still. Whirlpool, beginning gently from outside then bringing spoon towards centre, holding it straight. Try not to splash but get a vigorous motion going until an actual whirlpool forms. Leave stand another 10-20 minutes. Add final hop addition

11. Drain into sanitised cubes.


----------



## husky (9/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> have ordered the munich from Boronia... shit happens, didnt want to get caught short so went ahead and ordered it... I imagine he would get quite shitty about it if I cancel now :unsure:
> 
> @ Peaky - I had eyes on the mash paddle you are bringing for the 3V so if someone has another? I do have one but it is 50c ghetto and isnt gunna cut it on this scale
> 
> Yob




I have 6kg of Munich 1 I can bring. Give Brewers den a ring and see if its an issue to cancel. If they had it in stock I cant see a problem.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

manticle said:


> 5. Add 30 litres 76 degree water to mash tun, stir and let stand 10 minutes. Drain again
> OK
> 6. Repeat step 5.
> PROBLEM HERE



The proble here will be the 60l of water, the HLT can cope with 40l (max), if I have to add water and reheat there will be a significant delay... I guess we can always gas fire a 20l pot on the side...?? 

**** it, she'll be right... will sort something out for it... 

The BIAB has a 32 jet mongolian to fire it so shouldnt be an issue there, I will set up most of the equipment tonight...

boil 75l in a 80l pot? boilover potential 80-90% :drinks: 

will have a good look at this later 

Cheers all 

@ husky - will ring them and enquire and then give you a call with the result.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

husky said:


> I have 6kg of Munich 1 I can bring. Give Brewers den a ring and see if its an issue to cancel. If they had it in stock I cant see a problem.




please do mate as Ive just cancelled the order... he wasnt to evil about it :unsure: 

anybody got Husky's number to confirm this? I thought I had it but I do not.

Yob


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

20 L pot on the side sounds like a great idea.

Can run off an extra 5 litres from the BIAB mash if we need the headspace. I'm sure everything will balance out. I can do 45 litres in my 50 L keggle - a handy spray keeps the boilover away.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

anyone used that brewbrite stuff? I has a bag o that I aint used or it's irish moss... I suspect though (need to check) I dont have enough irish moss..

brewbrite then...


----------



## Wolfy (9/12/11)

I have a jar of irish moss and some Munich, let me know if I need to bring either (or something else) for you guys.


----------



## Yob (9/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> I have a jar of irish moss



that may come in handy wolfy that'd be great, what time do ya think ya will be here? optimistic 12 to 12:30 mash in all cards drop well. Im pretty sure the grain is all sorted though.. cheers

cant wait to crank up the motorised mill :lol: :beerbang: :icon_drunk: 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy (10/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> that may come in handy wolfy that'd be great, what time do ya think ya will be here? optimistic 12 to 12:30 mash in all cards drop well. Im pretty sure the grain is all sorted though.. cheers


I'll get there after SWMBO's sewing class and the rent is paid (2-3pm) since you wont need it till end of boil that should work OK?
(ps: need the address too)


----------



## peaky (10/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> that may come in handy wolfy that'd be great, what time do ya think ya will be here? optimistic 12 to 12:30 mash in all cards drop well. Im pretty sure the grain is all sorted though.. cheers
> 
> cant wait to crank up the motorised mill :lol: :beerbang: :icon_drunk:
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



The gap on the mill is set at 1mm. This works well for my 3v gravity. Are you still doing a BIAB today? If so, you may want to close the gap down to 0.9mm to better the efficiency. If you have some feeler gauges go for it. I'll bring my gauges and will be there at about 12 noon, but you may want to mill before then. Up to you


----------



## Yob (10/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> I'll get there after SWMBO's sewing class and the rent is paid (2-3pm) since you wont need it till end of boil that should work OK?
> (ps: need the address too)



if we do mash in at 12 we will be about end of boil half 2? if ya not here we willl sub the brewbrite... 'sall good

pm sent with address.

Yob


----------



## Yob (10/12/11)

manticle said:


> *Boil: *60 minutes




60 miin boil with pils? I thought you needed a 90 min boil? I previously saw 75 min earlier :unsure: 

I presume the boil hard at the start is the trade off? 

meh... Im easy

:icon_cheers:

off to boronia to get the last of the ingredients needed.. this is gunna :beerbang:


----------



## razz (10/12/11)

Can someone pm me the adress please?


----------



## [email protected] (10/12/11)

razz said:


> Can someone pm me the adress please?



done


----------



## Yob (10/12/11)

Beer4U said:


> done




cheers for that... got the sweat pissin out of me already  everything's set for the 3v just waitin on the other grains to be dropped.. strike water heating..

cmon you BIABers... lets get it on


----------



## Yob (11/12/11)

Thanks to all and sundry for the assistance yesterday.

For those of you who enquired about the immersion element, The one that blew up, it was purchaced in October through Tobin Electrical.. they will be getting a phone call tomoz from a very irate customer.

grumbles and grinds teeth... took care of it and only used the ******* thing half a dozen times... thats $22 a use currently... bollox..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (11/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Thanks to all and sundry for the assistance yesterday.
> 
> For those of you who enquired about the immersion element, The one that blew up, it was purchaced in October through Tobin Electrical.. they will be getting a phone call tomoz from a very irate customer.
> 
> ...



It was good fun aye!

Yeah old mate give em hell about the element !


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Went to pitch my 1272 yeast today and the good news is the gravity was around 1065 (as predicted).

Bad news is I had tip the old girl out and discard the cube. Bad infection.

Not the fault of anyone at the swap. Bugger though. Was looking forward to some homemade apa when I return from tassie. I'll have to taste someone else's.


----------



## Yob (20/12/11)

manticle said:


> Went to pitch my 1272 yeast today and the good news is the gravity was around 1065 (as predicted).
> 
> Bad news is I had tip the old girl out and discard the cube. Bad infection.
> 
> Not the fault of anyone at the swap. Bugger though. Was looking forward to some homemade apa when I return from tassie. I'll have to taste someone else's.



Sad news indeed, weird though, i could have sworn on 1060, will take your word for it though as it makes the brewer look good.. lol.. Will be sure to set a couple of bottles aside, have fun down south mate

Yob


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Could have been temp of the wort when measuring, could have been the bad smell made my vision blurry. 1060, 1065 whichever - obviously an OK job done with mashing, sparhing and boiling.


----------



## husky (20/12/11)

Possibly from the method used to get some volume into your cube? What else could have infected it?
Mine is down to 1.012 using coopers yeast, just dry hopped with 30g of centenial, first time I have dry hopped since extract days. Smells great in the fermenter. Will save you 100ml! LOL (Will put a few aside  )


----------



## manticle (20/12/11)

Could be not sealed properly. It's an infection I've had before (smells like it anyway) and it's usually been a cube I've hung onto that may have a dodgy seal (I usually pitch the day after) or from a dodgy/suspect starter vessel (I now boil and chill starter wort in the same erlenmeyer flask and have avoided infection since doing so).

Cube was still squeezed in at the sides and let out an intake hiss when I undid the lid but for me, filling to the top ,if not fermenting for a while, is the path I will take from here on. Just wasn't organised enough with the yeast.

Remind what the method to get volume was? I may have been tipsy at the time.


----------



## husky (21/12/11)

Lots of mucking around after the siphon tube fell into the cube. Some dodgy methods may have been employed to retrieve it :huh: Think everyone was tipsy at the time


----------



## manticle (21/12/11)

Oh well. If that was it, then that was it. Fun was had, beer was drunk, wort was lost.


----------



## Yob (21/12/11)

manticle said:


> Oh well. If that was it, then that was it. Fun was had, beer was drunk, wort was lost.



There were a number of transfers to get your volume, kettle to your cube, your cube to another while we retrieved the siphon hose, then finally from my cube to yours... i may have also been tipsy by that point.. And had numb fingers.. I do remember that bit though (shamefully)

Bottles will be saved for you.


----------



## husky (22/12/11)

Bottled tonight. Re cultured coopers yeast chomped it down to 1.008/9 from 1.065. Fermented at 20 degrees to try get a hint of banana aroma.
Andrew, can you post the recipe as it was made on the day, I think I will have a go at this again one day. First time I've sat and drank a glass of green un carbed beer as I bottled LOL! May start dry hopping all my brews.


----------



## Yob (24/12/11)

husky said:


> Bottled tonight. Re cultured coopers yeast chomped it down to 1.008/9 from 1.065. Fermented at 20 degrees to try get a hint of banana aroma.
> Andrew, can you post the recipe as it was made on the day, I think I will have a go at this again one day. First time I've sat and drank a glass of green un carbed beer as I bottled LOL! May start dry hopping all my brews.




Mine got down to 1008 too with a harvested and repitched US-05, its going to spend a week at 2'c while im up Brissie way, looking forward to botteling it when I get back.

RECIPE I Think Manticle is down south, Im pretty sure it went as per the recipe. 

Yob


----------



## Siborg (4/1/12)

hey guys

i had to tip mine too. went to pitch it earlier in the week and it was swollen up pretty badly. opened her up and there was quite a bad stench. ill have to have a go at this recipe as it looked like a cracker.


----------



## Yob (4/1/12)

Siborg said:


> hey guys
> 
> i had to tip mine too. went to pitch it earlier in the week and it was swollen up pretty badly. opened her up and there was quite a bad stench. ill have to have a go at this recipe as it looked like a cracker.



Yours was from the BIAB wasnt it? 

I will have to PM Midnightbrew and see where he is with his... bottled mine last friday and am splitting it with Manticle.. will drop a couple of bottles over to you too Si... if'n ya'd like?

h34r:


----------



## Siborg (4/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> Yours was from the BIAB wasnt it?
> 
> I will have to PM Midnightbrew and see where he is with his... bottled mine last friday and am splitting it with Manticle.. will drop a couple of bottles over to you too Si... if'n ya'd like?
> 
> h34r:


I think so? I just grabbed a cube at the end of the night which I thought looked closest to mine. Given that they were all the blue ones, It could have been any.
Thanks mate, that'd be great.


----------



## bullsneck (13/1/12)

Looks as though the thread is infected too


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

Ozzyyob kindly dropped me off a very decent amount of bottles (more than I deserve) which I have been enjoying.

Tastes great to my palate (it is my recipe so I may be biased). Well mashed and fermented yob.

Keen to know others' thoughts.


----------



## Yob (14/1/12)

havnt actually opened one yet Mants, I was thinking that it would need some time in the bottle..??? Maybe it's time I dug one out from the cellar... 

mmm starting to look good down there :beerbang:


----------



## manticle (14/1/12)

Wonderful thing about AG - a lot of beers are ready for drinking way earlier than kit/extract. Beer dependent obviously but this kind of hoppy beer is good to go as soon as she's carbed.


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

I bottled an American Wheat last Saturday and opened one last night. It's good to go, I'm ripping into it right now. Tasty... :chug:


----------



## Yob (14/1/12)

peakydh said:


> I bottled an American Wheat last Saturday and opened one last night. It's good to go, I'm ripping into it right now. Tasty... :chug:



thats funny coz I just cracked your AIPA you dropped me :icon_drunk: 

very nice indeed

:icon_cheers:


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

Yeah, it's not too bad. I finished off the last bottle of that batch last night. Next time I might hold back a fraction on the Columbus dry hop.....

edit: Kinda spewing I pulled out of the case swap, that AIPA would've been a reasonable swapper.


----------



## Siborg (21/1/12)

Yob kindly dropped off a couple of bottles to me a few weeks ago. Just cracked one open today. Has a nice hop presence with a decent amount of malt. Well fermented, nicely carbed.... well mashed too. good work guys!


----------

